# Honda GX160 oil leak



## Helgaiden (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have a Honda GX160 5.5 OHV engine that i used to use on my go-kart that im planning to sell. I havnt turned it on in forever (have already emptied the tank and bowl and cleaned it up and stuff) but Im not able to keep it on. I remember before it had an oil leak and now ive noticed its gotten worse to the point where air and oil both shoot out from the crankcase side (where the crankshaft enters the case) whenever i crank it. I got it started with starter fluid (not sure if it was pulling any gas) but it stayed on for only a few seconds then died. I figure that air leak/bad seal is messing with the compression and not helping either.

Anyways, im trying to find what seal online it is and was lookin for any help in identifying it.

Part numbers ive been able to gather:
91201z0t801
91201-Z0T-801
http://www.kramp.com/shop/action/itemcat_60_-1_10851_286680_181001_91201Z0T801+Oil+seal+25x41x6

Possible seals that i found on ebay and elsewhere:
http://cgi.ebay.com/OIL-SEAL-25X41....694QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&itemid=370107083694

http://cgi.ebay.com/Oil-Seal-fits-H...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4389f48d33

http://www.sjmparts.com/seal-honda-91201z0t801-st495703-p-17394.html

http://www.gxparts.com/pm-1125-2-oil-seal-aftermarket-gx-honda-parts-gx120-gx160-gx200-25x41x6.aspx

Am I looking at the right part or is it something else?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The seal will not affect the running of the engine. In order to identify the correct seal for your engine, you will need to post all the numbers off of your engine.


----------



## Helgaiden (Oct 26, 2008)

Here are pictures of the engine...ill be back in a few mins with all the numbers...


----------



## Helgaiden (Oct 26, 2008)

here are the rest of the pictures with all numbers i could find:


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

2 things i would do before going any farther. check the oil and make sure it hasn't filled with gas and if its over full then change it. secondly pull that carb and clean it real good. I have had good success with those carbs just cleaning without having to buy the kit. you might get lucky.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Like HD04u said clean the carb real good. i work on these daily at work (Tool Rental), make sure you take both jets out. the second is under the adjustment screw. if i was at work i could look the part up, but i'm sure someone will come by shortly and get you that part # so you can fix it. 

http://www.stens.com/dealernet/catalog.html

its like 6.33 for 5. should work. that should be a unversial fit. but i would still make sure it works if you buy it cause there is a slight chance it may not.
it does match up with the part number for honda you gave but i'm not sure where you got it from.


----------



## Helgaiden (Oct 26, 2008)

i got the part number from searching online and I also called a lawnmower shop. The oil was empty, leaked out i assume, and i filled it with new oil before cranking it at all. Im not too concerned with the carb right now, it is something I will get to. Just want confirmation as to what oil seal i need then i can move forward from there.


----------

